# HO scale speedometer



## Cobra GT (May 25, 2014)

I am looking at HO scale speedometers, there are a few different brands out there the MRT Accutrack, SpeedTrak by Toth Electronics, and the MTS model at Brachus. I was wondering if anyone has any of these models and some input of what you think, thanks.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

those are kinda neat, but i have no experience with them... i use the 'second' method..a scale ho mile is about 60 feet, about 1 foot per second for 60 'scale' miles per hour .. my stuff is 1890's steam, top speed around 30mph... a six foot straight piece of track should take twelve seconds for me...i also use the 28 step speed table, and when all cv's are close enough, it gives me a direct step to speed values..


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I have not used those brands of speedometers, but I do have Trainspeed on my layout. It's not a set on the track setup but it works on the same principle. Trainspeed works with any scale depending how you space the sensors. I made a metal template for spacing the sensors on my layout and it turned out that both sensors went between the ties. The unit I have has 4 sensor outputs to install speed traps at 4 locations on the layout. I found it works great for pacing two or more trains on the same track. I use it to run my freight and passenger trains at the correct speed of operation and there are also many other uses for a speedometer on the layout. I am happy with the way it works.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

As my layout is only switching industries, speed is not a word I am familiar with!


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

I am working on an open-source train control that will use a rotation sensor on the flywheel to measure both speed and distance. The control will be wireless (Bluetooth) and will also be able to autonomous execute a series of stored commands. This project is a long shoot, but maybe it will wake some manufacturer(s) up to the advantages on such a control.
Bob


----------



## Cobra GT (May 25, 2014)

Thanks northern route can you give me a link for the unit you have, thanks


----------



## Cobra GT (May 25, 2014)

i think it can be helpful in speed matching for consist and just to know what scale mph your locos are going and to build a data base to see how much they fall off if any. just another thing to buy and fool with. thanks guys
i am looking at the Bachrus set up but it is very expensive but it is trick. i am headed towards JMRI DecoderPro operation and the Bachrus is compatible with that software. i think with everything i need to accommodate the six axle and steam locos i am looking at about $400 for every thing.


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I bought my Trainspeed from Greenway Products a number of years ago. I checked the site but the link to Trainspeed does not work anymore. The web site for the manufacturer is trainspeed.com, They show the pricing information for the single unit of 59.95 msrp. The one I have is Trainspeed4 but I did not find a price for it. I also got a newsletter from TCS that they are going to add Trainspeed to their product line so they may purchasing the product line , but I can't find any info on their web site.
Curtis


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Great thread and lots of info! Northern I think the product you have and the website you mentioned is the same one I visited. I sent emails that got returned undeliverable and the inbox for voice mails for the telephone number listed is "full" :-(

I'm looking for one of these items for two reasons: one to make good consist and two, to limit the speed of yard switchers. One of the layouts I operate on, one guy runs the yard switchers at non-prototypical speeds. There is no momentum programmed into the owner's locomotives, so the hard forward and reverses make for a lot of stress on the couplers. I don't care for that either. Once mine is up and operating, I'll build in max speed for these units and anyone wanting to use their own locos will be required to let me program them to operating rules for the layout. May seem harsh, but I want realism on mine layout. Jmo...


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I got this from the newsletter emailed from TCS yesterday:

New "TrainSpeed" Line of Model Railroad Speedometers!

TCS is unveiling the new line of TrainSpeed speedometers. Super simple installation, and operation on both DC and DCC make these a great addition to any layout. Make speed matching a breeze with an accurate reading of scale MPH or KPH. Stop by the TCS booth at the NMRA Convention in Cleveland to pick one up!

Curtis


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Does the newsletter offer a price?


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

The newsletter does not include any price information. Give TCS a call to find more information. Their contact information can be found at tcsdcc.com. I have a lot of their decoders and they are always good to me over the phone about any questions I had about their products.
Curtis


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

More good info. I just text a friend of mine visiting the national convention in Ohio. I asked him to go by their booth and check them out. He has one of the original ones from TrainSpeed and see what he can find out on pricing. Once I find out from him or a call to TCS I'll pass it along.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

My friend who visited the national show has been heard from. Price is $80 each. He ordered several and says they will be dropped shipped to him sometime soon. Says the TCS one is identical to the original he purchased years ago.


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I Am Fasha said:


> My friend who visited the national show has been heard from. Price is $80 each. He ordered several and says they will be dropped shipped to him sometime soon. Says the TCS one is identical to the original he purchased years ago.


I am just curious, was that a Trainspeed or aTrainspeed4 at the show?

Curtis


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Not sure Curtis, but when I talk with my friend, I will let you know.


----------

